# Talbot retriever Club Callbacks



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open partial call backs

4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-12-17-20-22-26-31-32-36-38-40-42-44-48-49-50-56-57. 25 dogs back 9 to run in Morning

Derby placements

First #11
Second #4
Third #1
Fourth #9
Res Jam # 15
Jams2-8-12-17


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

Any more called back this morning ?


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

How about AM call backs ?


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open callbacks to water blind 4-6-7-9-10-12-17-20-22-31-32-38-49-50-57-58-61 17 dogs


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Qual running last series 7 dogs back. 1-2-11-12-14-17-18


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Amateur callbacks to land blind 26 back

2-3-6-7-11-16-18-21-22-23-24-26-27-29-30-32-34-35-37-38-39-41-44-47-49-50


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Q placements
First 14 Lucky Clendaniel
Second 1 Loko Fleming
Third 17 Stryker Stoneman
Fourth 2 Mica Brodie
RJ 12 Eve Scott
Jams 11-18


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats everyone and Phyllis thanks for the updates.


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Open Placements
First 17 Luke Justin Aimone
Second 57 Bella Pleasant
Third 10 Cane Pleasant
Fourth 12 Jinx Lyons
RJ 58
Jam 50

Congratulations to Justin, a true Amateur, a really nice guy

Amateur callbacks to last series
3-6-21-22-29-30-32-35-44-47

Getting ready to run test dog


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Justin with... AFC Piney Glen's Tonka.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Congrats to Justin and Luke. New AFC and qualifies for the Nationals.

Joyce and Jeff


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to local friend Bill Booker and Ozzie. I think this may qualify them for the AM and may be an AFC? Word spreads fast in Central IL!

Chris


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations Bill! Pepper is proud of you.


----------

